# A drawing of my fish Quasar. :)



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

Drawn in Photoshop.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's very cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will love one of chili pepper X3 that is so cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute pic!


----------

